# 2012 Boating Thread



## 4aprice (May 14, 2012)

Weekend weather from this vantage point looks good.  If so Saturday will be launch day.
 Looking forward to some water skiing and rafting parties in the cove.  Was up at CSC for Mothers Day and took a ride by Lake George on the way home.  What a beautiful lake.  Looking foward to a long weekend up there later in the summer.  I love LL (Lake Life).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 14, 2012)

We have been on the water since mid March. Fishing has been great! Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2012)

Currently debating relative merits of sailboat vs powerboat. Sail is tough with a 6 month old and a nervous wife, so may have to bite the bullet and go power. Question then becomes what to do with the sailboat, since i'd rather keep it, but don't have space for both, unless I can convince the wife to spring for winter dry storage.

It's all very complicated. And expensive...


----------



## 4aprice (May 14, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Currently debating relative merits of sailboat vs powerboat. Sail is tough with a 6 month old and a nervous wife, so may have to bite the bullet and go power. Question then becomes what to do with the sailboat, since i'd rather keep it, but don't have space for both, unless I can convince the wife to spring for winter dry storage.
> 
> It's all very complicated. And expensive...



Biggest question I would have is where are you going to use the boat.  If I were on the ocean I would probably go sail but for the lakes power is better.  Sailing is a sport, powerboating is a recreation.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...67770622.48971.100001137621638&type=3&theater

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2012)

Ive been out on Candlewood in CT 3 of the past 4 weekends already.  I sure do get some weird looks from people as I am being whipped around on the tube.  The water isnt THAT cold..


----------



## 4aprice (May 14, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Ive been out on Candlewood in CT 3 of the past 4 weekends already.  I sure do get some weird looks from people as I am being whipped around on the tube.  The water isnt THAT cold..



Lake George wasn't too cold when I waded in yesterday.  Little ice this past winter means we can probably ski pretty early this year (like Memorial Day Weekend).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (May 14, 2012)

1st cruise of the season yesterday...launched Pierce Island (Portsmouth NH) 
Spent a few hours on the Piscataqua, ducked into Little Harbor for a couple cold beers.
Very few boats out, didnt get sunny until late afternoon when we were back home on the deck.

17' Boston Whaler Montauk running a 90 HP 2 stroke Johnson

I'm out there nearly every wknd in the summer (great bay all the way out to the shoals and everywhere in between) so if anyone else on an AZ'er and a boater give a shout.


----------



## ctenidae (May 14, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Biggest question I would have is where are you going to use the boat.  If I were on the ocean I would probably go sail but for the lakes power is better.  Sailing is a sport, powerboating is a recreation.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...67770622.48971.100001137621638&type=3&theater
> 
> ...



Long Island Sound, around Norwalk, so coastal running, going to islands, etc. We'll have the boat on a mooring in water that gets down to about 2 feet at low tide, so size is a huge limter on the sailboat- has to be a shallow draft centerboard boat, which by definition isn't all that stable for a 6 month old.


----------



## Geoff (May 14, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Long Island Sound, around Norwalk, so coastal running, going to islands, etc. We'll have the boat on a mooring in water that gets down to about 2 feet at low tide, so size is a huge limter on the sailboat- has to be a shallow draft centerboard boat, which by definition isn't all that stable for a 6 month old.



A catboat is a shallow draft centerboard boat and is plenty stable.   My Marshall 22 has 2000 pounds of lead ballast.   Double reefed, I can go out in just about anything.   I draw 2 feet.  An 18' Sanderling is a little easier to deal with.   It's 8' wide so it's trailerable without having to deal with wide load permits.   It has an outboard  motor so you can control it in reverse (my Marshall 22 with an inboard is "challenging" in reverse).


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

Boater here too but not in your league. I sail a dinghy, Flying Junior, on the Charles River in the summer. Nothing like the sun in your face and the wind at your back.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 14, 2012)

Yeah I have a boat. It's used for business not pleasure.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> 17' Boston Whaler Montauk running a 90 HP 2 stroke Johnson



Pics?  Here is my 65' 17ft Currituck with a 90hp Johnson.


----------



## Geoff (May 14, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Boater here too but not in your league. I sail a dinghy, Flying Junior, on the Charles River in the summer. Nothing like the sun in your face and the wind at your back.



You forgot to mention the 6-pack of beer in the cockpit


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 14, 2012)

Ive always said the i/o is nothing more than a modified car engine but an outboard...now there is a nautical marvel! 4 strokes are coming along nicely but for power and turning nothing really beats the 2 cycle.

Here is my rig. 1984 23 ft proline center console dual hull, self bailing with a 220 gallon inboard gas tank and full canvas and a 200 v6 vro johnson engine on it. Purrs like a kitten and lives off nothing but 93 octane....for the past 23 years now.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 14, 2012)

Looks like the big boat won't go in the water here this summer.  Winter project never got completed, so the Baja will probably stay on the trailer. That's likely the fate of the 13-foot Whaler as well.  It's in need of having the seats and trim re-done (again); and now that we have no young 'uns using it, it's probably time to get it ready for the grandkids.

The kids have had the wakeboard boat in (and out) for several weeks; and they've actually been out doing their tricks attired in wetsuits.  It was a splendid day for that yesterday.  

We usually alternate putting in the Zuma or the Tanzer, but it's likely they'll probably both go in this year.  We have a rental property and we allow those folks to take the Zuma.

My son's been out on the paddleboard, but I'm not allowed until the water warm's up a bit.  Kayaks have been on the water already as well.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 14, 2012)

Beat me to it, 4aPrice!



riverc0il said:


> Just start a thread for the season. Call it Kayaking 2012 or The Kayaking Thread or something. This has happened for golf the last few seasons.
> 
> And for the record, can't freaking WAIT to get our boats in the water. Waiting for the lakes to warm up a touch more, though.



I got a Mamba 8.5, what kind of boat do you have?

Riverc0il, I think if you get a wetsuit and drytop you should be alright, i got both for under $300


----------



## 4aprice (May 26, 2012)

Lots of fun today.  Had to run for it as the gods started throwing lightning bolts around.  Nasty storm came up quick with lots of streek lighting and some close strikes after we got back to the marina.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mattm59 (May 27, 2012)

*after 40 years*

of sailing, I sold my Newport 28 last year. Kept her in Old Saybrook for years, until the silt affected the 5.5 foot draft, then went to New London. Started to lose interest, expensive, time consuming, wanted to pursue other things. Sold 6 boats last year, rigid inflatable, sailing dinghy, BlueMoon, 2 c1's and a squirtboat. Now I'm down to 6 canoes and things are easier....time for concerts and mountain biking and oh yeah, ww canoeing.

Had some fun times though. One year we hit Block Island 7 times. Started to go to Montauk though, 'cuz the damn jellyfish got more invasive.
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/560093162iAVBYi


----------



## ctenidae (May 29, 2012)

With the 6 month old, sailing doesn't look too promising this year, so we're looking at power boats.

Got my eye on a 2011 Sailfish 22 foot dula console- anyone have nay experience with Sailfish boats? Seems liek they have been mostly making larger center console offshore fishing boats.


----------



## 4aprice (May 29, 2012)

Water's swimable  Yesterday was a great day on the water but now that the Holiday weekend is over its time to start my 2nd ski season.  The ski's go on the boat this week:beer:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (May 29, 2012)

Test drove the Sailfish today. Liked it a lot- put an offer in. We'll see.

Thinking about having the kid on board and needing a place to sit, I found the SearocK seat that seems pretty darn excellent. I wonder, though, would the frame for the bimini top hold it up? He's almost (or slightly more than) 20 pounds now. Anyone with more experience with a bimini have an opinion?


----------



## 4aprice (May 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Test drove the Sailfish today. Liked it a lot- put an offer in. We'll see.
> 
> Thinking about having the kid on board and needing a place to sit, I found the SearocK seat that seems pretty darn excellent. I wonder, though, would the frame for the bimini top hold it up? He's almost (or slightly more than) 20 pounds now. Anyone with more experience with a bimini have an opinion?



One of the pictures in the ad looked like it was hanging off the bimini.  I have a Taylor Made bimini and it seems pretty sturdy but I've never hung anything off of it besides a wet towel.  Most of the pictures looked like they were hanging off a ski/board bar.  I never cruise with my bimini extended but I know people who do.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 30, 2012)

I have friends with boats....thats the best kind of boat to own!!

i've had my share of sailboats, still race, but on someone elses boat...was reminded of how good that fact is when the mast snapped....we docked and i went home!!

my father in-law has a 20' with a yamaha 150hp that we ski off of, newer boat which we use more than him, but if anything goes wrong, he foots the bill!!!!  i do fill it with gas .....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> 1st cruise of the season yesterday...launched Pierce Island (Portsmouth NH)
> Spent a few hours on the Piscataqua, ducked into Little Harbor for a couple cold beers.
> Very few boats out, didnt get sunny until late afternoon when we were back home on the deck.
> 
> ...



what do you think of the 21' Montauk?  Looks like a really great boat for around our area; especially for the ladies given it has a head in the console.  Now if I could only find an extra 60 grand


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2012)

Offer accepted. Looks like I'll be joining the ranks of thenoisy and fast...


----------



## 4aprice (May 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Offer accepted. Looks like I'll be joining the ranks of thenoisy and fast...



*B*ring *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand.  Enjoy.  Nothing beats being on the water in the summer.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2012)

4aprice said:


> *B*ring *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand.  Enjoy.  Nothing beats being on the water in the summer.



True. Its only money, and if you cant spend it doing something you love with your family, its not much good.


----------



## 4aprice (May 31, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> True. Its only money, and if you cant spend it* doing something you love with your family,* its not much good.



Boating and skiing(snow) have been great for this family.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

Is there really a big difference between a $500 Kayak and a $1000 one for recreation use? Saw some Pelican ones at Bj's and Costco, are they worth it for a few times a year paddle?


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2012)

4aprice said:


> *B*ring *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand.  Enjoy.  Nothing beats being on the water in the summer.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



A boat is a hole in the water into which one pours money into 

Atleast that's what the plaque says that has been in my family for atleast 3 generations that keeps being passed down to the next family member when they buy their 1st boat


----------



## xwhaler (May 31, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> what do you think of the 21' Montauk?  Looks like a really great boat for around our area; especially for the ladies given it has a head in the console.  Now if I could only find an extra 60 grand



Great boat for sure...I love Boston Whalers of course. However no real need to buy new. Lots of great used center consoles and small cuddy cabins out there on craigslist. The whalers do hold their value well but aquasports, mako, grady white, sea way, eastern all make awesome boats for our area.
off the water this wknd but back at it next wknd!


----------



## bigbog (May 31, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is there really a big difference between a $500 Kayak and a $1000 one for recreation use? Saw some Pelican ones at Bj's and Costco, are they worth it for a few times a year paddle?



Big difference= _Possibly_...but can often be marketing..  Can often be much like debating over what useable skiboots to purchase...._Question:_from BJ's, Costco, or used from either Epic or TGR....go by the make & model of the boat, not the salesman...and a used boat is often a LOT nicer than a used skiboot;-);-).
Might have your own opinion but imho its more like purchasing skiboots than a car, even if for only a few days/year.  
Aside from the PM I shot ya'..(feel free to trash!;-))....you still might wanna take a shot at good USED, beginner's boat in ABS(or Polyethylene)...
Guess it depends on what you wanna make of those "few times" paddling a year...and mainly I mean stability + efficiency in a hull...that can handle choppy conditions.
$.005


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful weekend on the water.  Fireworks Friday night and plenty of Red Neck Yacht Clubbing Saturday and Sunday.  Gotta love the lake during a heat wave.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2012)

I had an interesting boating weekend.   The steering broke on my Marshall 22 catboat at a very inopportune time.   It's a wheel to a worm gear and the worm gear failed.   I was able to jury rig a couple of lines to the rudder and steer the boat back to my slip without hitting anything.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 2, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Beat me to it, 4aPrice!
> I got a Mamba 8.5, what kind of boat do you have?
> Riverc0il, I think if you get a wetsuit and drytop you should be alright, i got both for under $300



The Mamba seems to be a popular creekboat SkiNEwhere...there is more than a little bit of everything up here(Maine) plus some secretive places not many even in the creeking community of NE know about.  Am waiting for Mohawk to begin getting their Phiend(OC-1) out:roll:....although given the time that they've taken in doing so....the question is out there for me this summer.  I might just rent the plastic..but think pre-winter training, hiking and better gas prices will be great this summer...mainly given the situation to finally get a ski season off the ground logistically....

Kudos with the on-the-fly action Geoff!


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 2, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I had an interesting boating weekend.   The steering broke on my Marshall 22 catboat at a very inopportune time.   It's a wheel to a worm gear and the worm gear failed.   I was able to jury rig a couple of lines to the rudder and steer the boat back to my slip without hitting anything.



Sounds like a good piece of seamanship there. Hope your not down long and not too expensive. (B(ring) O(ut) A(nother) T(housand))  I had to spend some this spring but she's finally running great.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been paddling the Susquehanna in my Sawyer DY Special. I live right on, sometimes in, of late, the Susquehanna. My normal routine is six miles downstream to the Rockbottom Dam in Binghamton, six miles back upstream home. Takes me about three hours, great workout. I've been using a Carlisle expedition Kayak paddle, great paddle btw. I've got to work on adding some flotation to the boat. It came with four strips of foam glued to the inside of the boat. Over the years, I've lost two of these, the squirrels have been using the other two for nesting material. I doubt it would float on it's own, if capsized, at this point.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday USA.  Sun came out and the cooler is filled.  The Red Neck Yacht Club should be rockin today.  Happy 4th of July all.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey...very nice ride Cornhead!   One option: get Northwater's anchoring strips 
http://www.northwater.com/html/products/canoeing/Canoe subdirectory/Anchoring-Strips.html   , for lacing...and also maybe a few D-Rings for securing an airbag down the middle...
...for securing lacings and airbags(fore/aft).  What material is the hull layup?  Kevlar or Fiberglass...   A daisy-chain of strap(heavy-duty cloth) loops all on one long piece of glueable rubber that attaches just up under fore/aft gunwales giving you secured lacing for airbags without having to do any drilling.  Just take the time to get a solid hold with what glue it wants..ContactCement or whatever and you're golden.  You can cut the daisy-chain to any length you want and pick up any size of airbag = not like one size HAS to fit all..in the old days...;-)  
Just one way..but works just about everywhere.
$.01


----------



## Cornhead (Jul 5, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Hey...very nice ride Cornhead!   One option: get Northwater's anchoring strips
> http://www.northwater.com/html/products/canoeing/Canoe subdirectory/Anchoring-Strips.html   , for lacing...and also maybe a few D-Rings for securing an airbag down the middle...
> ...for securing lacings and airbags(fore/aft).  What material is the hull layup?  Kevlar or Fiberglass...   A daisy-chain of strap(heavy-duty cloth) loops all on one long piece of glueable rubber that attaches just up under fore/aft gunwales giving you secured lacing for airbags without having to do any drilling.  Just take the time to get a solid hold with what glue it wants..ContactCement or whatever and you're golden.  You can cut the daisy-chain to any length you want and pick up any size of airbag = not like one size HAS to fit all..in the old days...;-)
> Just one way..but works just about everywhere.
> $.01



  Thanks bigbog, I bought it back when I had hair, that was a long time ago. I worked at the Eureka Tent factory outlet store, we could buy anything we wanted at wholesale. I, and two other employees bought DYs, $400 in 1981, it was money well spent, It is fiberglass, weighs about 38lbs, I believe. Could have got it in Kevlar, didn't want to spend the extra $. I think they made it in what they called "Goldenglass" later, a combination of fiberglass and Kevlar.

  I was thinking of trying to build a form in each end, and spraying some expandable foam in there. The foam they sheath houses in might even work, just cut some strips to replace the missing/ chewed on ones. It's a great boat to take toddlers out on the river, it's so narrow you can put a boat cushion on the floor, one propped up against a thwart, it creates a little cockpit, they don't have any room to squirm around. I did this with a girlfriend's child, and later my own. I don't think the chances of dumping it in the Susquehanna are too high, but it would suck to loose it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 6, 2012)

Temps are rising and the lake is calling.  Heading to the cove in about an hour.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 7, 2012)

More lake today.  Temps approaching 100.  :-o  Red Neck Yacht Club should be hopping today.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 9, 2012)

Great way to end, the 4th holiday yesterday.  Over 200 boats in Byram Cove.  Swimming, dancing, safety and swilling.  The lake was hopping.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jul 9, 2012)

Fishin has been great on lake ontario. I hope everyone had a great 4th week. If you had a boat and didnt use it you missed out on some great weather...


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 6, 2012)

Spent a really fun weekend at the Jersey shore on our friends beautiful 34 foot Sea Ray Cabin Cruiser out of Toms River.  Only downside is that the Jelly Fish have started to make an appearence.  Hit the Seaside boardwalk Saturday night.  Tacky? yes but entertaining.  

Hope to do some good skiing this week here on the lake then get the boat ready for a road trip to Lake George before the end of the month.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ctenidae (Aug 13, 2012)

That's a pretty little cat in the foreground, Geoff- yours?

Great picture, too!


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 13, 2012)

Thunder storms have been playing havoc with the boating schedule this year.  It's August now and time to calm down so we can get some skiing in.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 13, 2012)

the pelican kayaks are great, i've had mine for 8 years now, looks like the day i bought it and it stays outside year 'round


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 13, 2012)

My weekend was fun. 

Heavy rains + big waves hitting a break wall and crashing over my transom took out my baby on Saturday.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 13, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> That's a pretty little cat in the foreground, Geoff- yours?
> 
> Great picture, too!



Yep.   That's my Marshall 22 "Low Rider"


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2012)

wow great pic geoff. i haven't ventured into this thread because, well, I don't boat, but that sunset or sunrise pic is very nice.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking like a pretty decent weekend upcoming.  Showers clearing out tomorrow AM and a clear Sunday.  Gotta get out and ski early maybe both days and burn some gas before pulling to go to Lake George and maybe Bomoseen next weekend.  Daughter leaves for college this weekend and son for Band Camp Monday, not much left of summer.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 17, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> View attachment 6457
> 
> My weekend was fun.
> 
> Heavy rains + big waves hitting a break wall and crashing over my transom took out my baby on Saturday.



Wow that's brutal Sorry to see that.


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 20, 2012)

That front that came through Sat AM definately brought a hint of fall.  There was a little nip to the air on the water.  Couple of nights in the low 50's and the rain cooled the water as well.  Light traffic made for some decent cruising but too windy for good skiing so I hope to get out a couple of evenings this week before I pull it to go to Lake George.  Still have some gas to burn.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 24, 2012)

Off to Lake George.  Looking forward to some good cruising, beautiful water and some exploration.  Hope I can get my cell phone working as I went for a dip with it in Lake Hopatcong last night.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 28, 2012)

Back save and sound (us and the boat) from Lake George.  What a fantastic stretch of water.  Cruised the entire 32 miles, anchored at Shelving Rock Bay near Log Bay and enjoyed the crystal clean water at a really nice temperature.  No issues with traffic, towing or launching made for a great relaxing trip. 


Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 28, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Wow that's brutal Sorry to see that.



Thanks. Still working on the motor but had her running again after lots of work!


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 17, 2012)

Great weekend in Byram Cove on Lake Hopatcong.  We may be a smaller lake but we gotta have one of the best party coves around.  Season will be ending soon and I'm looking forward to skiing but its been great with new friends and great rafting parties.  Makes the summer go by fast and I'm glad we have something to look forward to after the ski season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 7, 2012)

One step closer to ski season.  The boat comes out of the water today.  Took the final cruise Friday with the warmth and now its time to wrap it and store it.  A fun season and look forward to next summer (after winter of course).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 8, 2012)

I still have another month and a half to go in the water. Blackfishing in the fall is my favorite time on the water.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> I still have another month and a half to go in the water. Blackfishing in the fall is my favorite time on the water.



I just made a fish chowder with tautog yesterday.   The problem around me is you catch 20 little ones for every keeper.   16" is a pretty big fish.

I also smoked a bunch of bluefish last night during the Patriots game.   Time to make up some spreads & dips.   I usually experiment with 3 or 4 different kinds.   I vary the binding agent between mayo, cream cheese, and sour cream.   I vary what I use for acid balance between lemon, lime, and various vinegars I have kicking around.   Different kinds of onion.   Capers in some of them.   Various other stuff like horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, curry powder...


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 8, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I just made a fish chowder with tautog yesterday. The problem around me is you catch 20 little ones for every keeper. 16" is a pretty big fish.
> 
> I also smoked a bunch of bluefish last night during the Patriots game. Time to make up some spreads & dips. I usually experiment with 3 or 4 different kinds. I vary the binding agent between mayo, cream cheese, and sour cream. I vary what I use for acid balance between lemon, lime, and various vinegars I have kicking around. Different kinds of onion. Capers in some of them. Various other stuff like horseradish, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, curry powder...



I'd try smoking bluefish if I could figure out how to get them in the little papers:dunce:  ok that was pretty bad I admit.  Those spreads and dips sound awesome!! As for the Tog.. NY and CT (the waters I fish) are now at 16" as well and while there will definitely be more shorts I don't expec the ratio to be nearly that bad.  They do make for an incredible chowder ingredient.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 15, 2012)

Went to do some blackfishing saturday morning and as we're making prearations to leave I hear some whooshing noise followed by a thud and then some awful scraping noise. I look across the creek and see this....


----------



## Kerovick (Oct 16, 2012)

I think they forgot something


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Went to do some blackfishing saturday morning and as we're making prearations to leave I hear some whooshing noise followed by a thud and then some awful scraping noise. I look across the creek and see this....View attachment 6710



Husband wife team or 2 buddies (or atleast former buddies) doing the attempted launch??


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 16, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Husband wife team or 2 buddies (or atleast former buddies) doing the attempted launch??



Three guys. Not sure what they were thinking. They actually had the motor running eventhough the boat was on the trailer and didn't shut it for a good minute or two after the event. probably not long enough for the engine to get too hot bu not a smart practice ... so the skeg, prop and potentially the motor mounts took a shot along with the transom followed by the starboard side of the hull and chines. My friend wanted to ask them if they had any bait to sell cheap lmao but I thought that was too mean. There was a hauler on the other side of the ramp and he and his partner were trying to hide their laughter but it was kind of obvious as their shoulders and bellies jiggled up and down. When we got back from fishing the boat was gone. Since most of the boat was above the high tide line, I'm guessing they had to make the nauseating choice of pushing the boat into the water when high tide came, further damaging the hull before they could load it back on the trailer.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> They actually had the motor running eventhough the boat was on the trailer and didn't shut it for a good minute or two after the event. probably not long enough for the engine to get too hot bu not a smart practice ...



You're never supposed to run an outboard or I/O that isn't immersed in water.  It kills the water pump impeller.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 17, 2012)

^
Exactly


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm putting the boat away for the winter on Saturday. After 3 weekends in a row of rain and crap, it'll probably be gorgeous, just to taunt me.


----------



## HD333 (Oct 19, 2012)

I drove our boat once this summer, from the launch to our dock (in the rain). I think the bro inlaw took it out last weekend. What a shame.


----------

